# This is Dude he crossed the rainbow bridge last night.



## TheOtherRick (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2022)

Awwww...he was a handsome cat.  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheOtherRick (Nov 22, 2022)

Dude was a neighborhood cat, my wife more or less kidnapped him, his people moved away and left him. He was 14-16 I don't remember when he first came here, he preferred our yard and spent a lot of time here. I don't know where he went on really cold days and nights but he wanted to be outside, he would come in for a while, then ask to go back out.

Things went on like this until my wife went into the nursing home, then he came in to live with me and my two, we made a contract he and me. I knew he was getting old, so I became a nursing home for him and he's spent the last three years with me. Then I got sick and he got sick, last night he said goodbye.

I'm not going to mourn over him much, he had a good life and was his own cat, if there is such a thing as reincarnation, then I want to come back as a cat like him. Good night Dude sleep well.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheOtherRick (Nov 22, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Awwww...he was a handsome cat.  I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> View attachment 251628


Thank you


----------



## TheOtherRick (Nov 22, 2022)

TheOtherRick said:


> Thank you


He was a pretty mellow fellow.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 22, 2022)

So sorry.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 22, 2022)

Looks very much like the cat I lost this summer...so sorry.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm sorry for your loss. What a great cat he sounded like.  RIP Dude


----------



## Pecos (Nov 22, 2022)

What a wonderful cat and I know that you will miss him. He looks almost identical to my recently departed cat Kaley.


----------



## MountainRa (Nov 22, 2022)

He was beautiful. Glad he had a good life.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2022)

Dude was fortunate to be so well loved. I know you
will miss him.


----------



## Remy (Nov 22, 2022)

It is good when they lived their life and died of old age. It's still hard. I really mourn pets. 

He was beautiful.


----------



## Disgustedman (Nov 22, 2022)

TheOtherRick said:


> Dude was a neighborhood cat, my wife more or less kidnapped him, his people moved away and left him. He was 14-16 I don't remember when he first came here, he preferred our yard and spent a lot of time here. I don't know where he went on really cold days and nights but he wanted to be outside, he would come in for a while, then ask to go back out.
> 
> Things went on like this until my wife went into the nursing home, then he came in to live with me and my two, we made a contract he and me. I knew he was getting old, so I became a nursing home for him and he's spent the last three years with me. Then I got sick and he got sick, last night he said goodbye.
> 
> I'm not going to mourn over him much, he had a good life and was his own cat, if there is such a thing as reincarnation, then I want to come back as a cat like him. Good night Dude sleep well.


When you make room in your heart for such a small creature, it seems to leave a huge hole when they pass.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 22, 2022)

A lovely kitty, and lucky to have found someone who understood him so well.


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2022)

If I was in charge, animals & people would have the same life spans.


----------

